# سؤال مهم عن ال ndt



## korabicahell (9 يوليو 2012)

انا مش خريج هندسه انا علوم فيزياء وكنت عاوز اخد كورساتndtوكلها شغل فيزياء واستخدام اشعه او طرق فيزيائيه هل هتفيدنى وممكن اشتعغل بيها ولا لازم مهندس ميكا.ولو خدها يبقا لازم اخدc swip
مع العلم انى بعمل ماستر فى الليزر وفى طرق للndt باستخدام الليزر


----------

